# Corn fed chicken and normal chicken differences?



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Evening folks. Just about to order some food from MF and noticed they have corn fed chicken and normal chicken. Is there any actual difference in taste, succulence, etc which justifies the massive price difference. I mean you get the same nutritional values so not sure really. Any peeps in the know I would appreciate some opinions. Cheers


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes they are much tastier, they have been fed with a rich corn grain as oppsed to cheap feed. They are plumper and jucier and I can taste the difference.

Before you buy a large quantity go into tesco and buy there tesco value/market breast, and buy a pack of there finest corn fed breast, cook them and find out for yourself.

If you were eating a poor diet, you would taste average. if you were eating a great diet you would taste much better?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Corn fed chicken is tastier, no doubt about it  In regards to nutrition not much difference at all.

Thanks for considering MF


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 18, 2018)

It might be tastier but not better. More pesticides, corn is GMO, they're still injected with hormones and antibiotics, perhaps more so than your standard chicken as they're raised in more confined spaces.

Organic/free range is probably better.


----------

